# Stacking square bales with grapple



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I was wondering how many bales high y'all usually stack small squares 14x18x36 bales with or without a grappler. I was wondering how many bales high I could go before it became unsafe or started squishing and damaging the bottom bales. I have been going 6 bales high but was wondering how far I could go and what works out good for everybody.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We worked out the number in another thread but way higher than your grapple can reach.

It was something like 35 ft we stack in our old dairy barn.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very common to stack 14 high out here. Block stacking bale bale wagon,7 high stack is legal for height on a truck for highway transport. Then 2 blocks high in a barn. And of course 15 x 22 x 44 with 3 strings.

So as high as you feel like lifting them. But your climatic conditions make it so a less dense bale has advantages so maybe not as high as a denser bale.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

ive seen as high as 14, and have done 12 high myself no problems


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our bale wagon stacks 8 high. Jeff can add a layer in one barn and two layers in another barn. No problem with bottom bales. Bales need to be good tight, firm bales.

Shelia


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I can only reach 9 high with my tractor and grapple. The bottom bales will flatten a little if not fairly tight. I never have any issues with flat bales though.


----------



## 68cuda (Dec 29, 2016)

We pile 13 rows on there edge


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I I guess I should of said I stack my bales flat or string up or down how ever you want to call it.


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

I can only go 9 high due to tractor limitations. They are stacked on wooden pallets and ten per layer.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I know we stack at least 25 high in our barn never really a problem.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

68cuda said:


> We pile 13 rows on there edge


 I like that picture, but not knowing anything about grapples, that looks like a very nice stack job. I'm guessing to end up with a nice stack like that not only the stacker would have to be spot-on . But the Baler operator would have to make the perfect density and shape of bale. Looks good


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Stacked 9 high on edge last year (tractor/ roof limits), with grapple. Years ago stacking by hand 30+ high on edge in barn (fair amount of sweat on hay however).

A question I'm struggling with this year, is how high are you stacking before sweating period is over. I came across a piece from somewhere that mentions no more than 5 high, during sweat period. The reason for researching is this year I maybe stacking 12 high.

I wish I can remember where I read that piece on no more 5 high stacking of small squares until after sweat period, I keep looking. My stacks last year where 9 high, but only one grapple wide and 3 grapples deep, BTW. This year I could be as much as 6=8 grapple wide, by 5 or 6 grapples deep.

Larry

PS Found the article, see page 2 (Mississippi State University piece from a few years ago)


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Picture


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks guys looks like I won't have any issues stacking them a few bales higher.


----------



## 68cuda (Dec 29, 2016)

endrow said:


> I like that picture, but not knowing anything about grapples, that looks like a very nice stack job. I'm guessing to end up with a nice stack like that not only the stacker would have to be spot-on . But the Baler operator would have to make the perfect density and shape of bale. Looks good


----------



## 68cuda (Dec 29, 2016)

It was are first year with the kuhns accumulator.you need good solid bales then they pile nice


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I do everything so if my bales aren’t perfect ,I am the only one to blame.


----------

